# Tri Tip Questions



## fishwrestler

Ok Guys and Ladies, I have cooked a few tri-tips in my time on the BBQ , but now I want to smoke a few. I have the sons T-ball end of the year party this Saturday. I have a few questions about smoking some Tri-tip .

I am going to use a rub, and my plan is to put them on before leaving for his game on Saturday.

Here is the Rub I will be using

I tripled this recipe.

Spice Rub:

2 Tablespoons Minced Garlic 
2 Tablespoons Minced Fresh Rosemary 
2 Tablespoons Gound Coriander 
1 Tablespoon Sweet Hungarian Paprika 
1 Tablespoon Celery Seed 
1 Tablespoon Ground Mustard 
1 Tablespoon Cracked Pepper 
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt

Questions

Would you rub them down tonight(Thursday) or wait and do it on Friday night, 
What temperature would you cook them to considering I am serving a group and won't know their preference.
I know I know we cook to temperature, but approximately how long will a Tri-tip take in a smoker at 250 deg, as i will also be smoking some chicken with it.
I will also be doing 18 Thigh Leg combos, using slaughter house brine. I will take pictures and post them of the finished product.

Thanks in advance for all replies.

Best Regards,

Robert


----------



## raptor700

Man..........Fish, you got your hands full! Brian is an expert on the 3-tip.

Maybe he will chime in.

1. I would rub tonite.

2.145º and let rest, it may be pink but not bloody.

3.Depends on the weight. 5lbs at 250º would be around 2½-3 hrs (at 145º internal)

Hope this helps


----------



## SmokinAl

I pull mine at 135, but we like them rare. Just make sure you let it rest for at least 15 minutes. I don't put much rub on tri tip, just a little s&p before I put it in the smoker. It's such a great cut of meat I don't think it needs any added flavor. But that's just me. I think Rap's got the timeline, 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## jlstout

I would pull at 135 also.  If they are the usual size tri tips (1.5-2lbs), They usually take about 1 to 2 hours or so.


----------



## realtorterry

Yeah I'm with Al on this. A little salt, pepper, & garlic. Let the meat do it own thing. If you pull it at 135 & towel it. It will coast another 5 degree's up. Then of course slice against the grain!


----------



## arnie

I agree with the masses 135 works well

Keep it simple, it’s a great cut of beef


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm with Al on this too, if he only pulls his 2˚ before my 137˚.  135˚ would be fine with me.

And Al knows Beef !!!

Bear


----------



## Dutch

I will usually just use salt and CBP but when I want to kick it a notch or two, I'll use some Montreal Seasoning.


----------



## gorilla

I've done a couple Tri-tips lately. They can end up getting to 135-140 pretty quick. I've been smoking them on red oak @ 225. Depending on the size they are usually done in about 2-1/2 to 3 hours. At first I was rubbing them with salt, pepper, garlic powder and dried parsley which is tasty. Lately I've been using the Dizzy Pig BBQ Raising the Steaks rub. I really like it. Its like a kicked up Montreal Steak rub. Good luck. 

   http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/HTMLrubs/raising.html


----------



## roller

jmo but I would not go that low temp with a group of men, women and kids....I would go at least Mid. You got to many differences in what they like and most young kids do not like red in their meat.


----------



## venture

You should be ok at 135 to 145.  The ends will be more done for those who like more well done.  As others have said it doesn't need a complicated rub.  Salt, pepper and maybe a little garlic would do it for me. Check the grain before you rub and make a note, as the grain runs two different directions.  Slice fairly thinly across the grain.  The resting is important on those, too.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## burn-it

I recently smoke 3 tri-tips at about 235-240.  Took 2.5 hours.  I did one with a rub, one with spice mix from Texas and the other with salt and pepper.  The fave was salt and pepper.


----------



## fishwrestler

thanks for all the input. i am going to smoke from 7:30-10 am then pull and put in the ice chest. I will rub them about an hour before smoking them. I have started a thread under beef. I think i will pull at 135 and let it continue to cook wrapped in foil then serve at 11:30-112:00


----------



## r00db0y

Small world moment.

My son played on the same team as Fishwrestler's (Robert) son and I went to the party where he made this tri-tip (which was freaking awesome). I decided at that moment I needed a smoker, to step my game up and make food like that.

I got my GOSM BB from Robert last weekend, seasoned it this week, and am ready to try it out.  I wanted to do my first smoke with a smaller piece of meat, so I picked up a nice 3# tri-tip at the market.  Did a little search on the forum for tips on smoking tri-tip and found this thread, which was the food that inspired me to get a smoker in the first place.  Full circle.

I am going to give it a shot this afternoon and see how it goes. Thanks again Robert for getting me headed down this path!


----------



## fishwrestler

r00db0y said:


> Small world moment.
> 
> My son played on the same team as Fishwrestler's (Robert) son and I went to the party where he made this tri-tip (which was freaking awesome). I decided at that moment I needed a smoker, to step my game up and make food like that.
> 
> I got my GOSM BB from Robert last weekend, seasoned it this week, and am ready to try it out.  I wanted to do my first smoke with a smaller piece of meat, so I picked up a nice 3# tri-tip at the market.  Did a little search on the forum for tips on smoking tri-tip and found this thread, which was the food that inspired me to get a smoker in the first place.  Full circle.
> 
> I am going to give it a shot this afternoon and see how it goes. Thanks again Robert for getting me headed down this path!




Kevin

Glad we got to meet when our boys played T-Ball. Hope you enjoy your smoker as much as I enjoy mine. You will find that this sjte has unlimited resources and don't be afraid to ask if you can't find what you need with the search button. If you have not signed up for the free e course do so and give it a read.

We are waiting to see pictures from your first smoke.

Robert


----------

